# Job transfer to another local authority



## kazana (28 Feb 2011)

If you are working in a local authority is it possible to transfer to a different local authority. Croke Park redeployment seems to only cover transfers when one Council has a surplus of staff which is never going to happen. If you are working in one local authority with staff shortages and want to relocate to live and work in another local authority which also has staff shortages is this possible?


----------



## gipimann (1 Mar 2011)

I recall that staff used to advertise in the union magazine some years ago, looking for transfers from one LA to another.

At the time it was a "desk to desk transfer", i.e. you could only transfer if you found someone of the same grade willing to swap/transfer with you (both sides of management had to agree too, if I recall).

Maybe ask your union rep what the current policy (Croke Pk aside) is?


----------



## kazana (10 Mar 2011)

Checked union magazines (Impact) but no mention. Do not have contact with or even know who union rep is. Read Croke Park agreement but it doesn't seem to be covered. I assume that it is no longer possible.


----------



## Complainer (10 Mar 2011)

Ring IMpact Head Office, or email them.


----------



## kazana (16 Mar 2011)

Complainer said:


> Ring IMpact Head Office, or email them.


No response to e-mail query. phoned them and woman who answered had never heard of it happening although she didn't sound too sure.


----------



## dereko1969 (16 Mar 2011)

just ask your HR dept on a hypothetical basis.


----------



## becky (16 Mar 2011)

dereko1969 said:


> just ask your HR dept on a hypothetical basis.


 
I agree but why not just apply properly, the worse they can say is no.

We have got transfers from other HSE areas (when in the past it wasn't allowed).


----------



## Complainer (16 Mar 2011)

kazana said:


> No response to e-mail query. phoned them and woman who answered had never heard of it happening although she didn't sound too sure.


And did you just accept that, or did you ask her to get someone who knows what they are talking about to get back to you.


----------



## kazana (21 Mar 2011)

I was reluctant to approach my own HR and let them know that I wanted to leave until I found out if transfers were possible but given that nobody I asked or approached knew for sure I eventually requested a meeting with head of HR and asked. The answer was that they do not allow transfers to other local authorities so guess I'm stuck where I am with HR now knowing that I am dissatisfied.


----------



## Josephine (28 Jul 2011)

I will be looking a for a transfer from a local authority in the next year, i am going to contact my HR section and also i am going to contact other local authorities near where i am going.  I know before that a transfer was from one desk to another but I think that could be changed now, also different grades might be allowed i.e. Grade IV instead of a Grade V but with the same conditions.  I am not sure about other public sector areas but I will check that out too.  I am going to keep my options open.


----------



## seantheman (28 Jul 2011)

Are ye trying to transfer for a particular reason ie. nearer your home?


----------

